# Bassmaster Weekend Series Need A Boater



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, Im looking for a boater for the 2012 season for bassmaster weekend series for the ohio region. If interested text/call 419-966-5466 Thanks


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I may be fishing the first 2 or 3 events this year. I'll give you a ring if/when I decide.

Thanks.


----------

